# Fresh find, Schwinn Henderson Autocycle Deluxe!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 21, 2022)

Just this week I found this time capsule, Henderson badged Schwinn Autocycle.  It was sitting inside a home for many years on the east coast. I really was shocked to see it had everything on it and pretty much complete. The crossbar speedo reads 1,550 miles on it...barely broken in yet! Has front brake which still works. Key in the fork stamped Arnold schwinn. Pogo seat has stamp Schwinn stamped in the leather saddle. Also has 2 perfect ea bake o light buttons on the crossbar and 2 siess lights. Color is Cobalt blue and ivory with red pins on it. Adjustable Schwinn goose neck. The serial number under the crank starts with the letter C. I'd like to find the correct year of this bike. Also I'm looking for a front fender bomb which is missing on the bike and one siess glass lense if anyone has one please pm me! Goes to show you that these bikes are still out there waiting to be found and enjoyed again!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 21, 2022)

1939
Nice score!!


----------



## jacob9795 (Aug 21, 2022)

Lucky!


----------



## Chavez (Aug 21, 2022)

Jaw dropping, can’t believe my eyes! Expletives…..man. Congratulations!


----------



## dave429 (Aug 21, 2022)

Holy Crap!!!! I guess they are still out there! Great find.


----------



## dasberger (Aug 21, 2022)

Find of the week for sure!!  Can't wait to see it after you do your thing.  Gonna be a showstopper


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Tom Carroll (Aug 21, 2022)

That’s amazing


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 21, 2022)

Wow! Absolutely amazing! Congrats!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 21, 2022)

By the way....love the garden!!


----------



## nick tures (Aug 21, 2022)

way to go !! very nice !!


----------



## JoshCarrell (Aug 21, 2022)

That is an incredible bike. Well done!


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 21, 2022)

Pm sent regarding the lens


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Aug 21, 2022)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Just this week I found this time capsule, Henderson badged Schwinn Autocycle.  It was sitting inside a home for many years on the east coast. I really was shocked to see it had everything on it and pretty much complete. The crossbar speedo reads 1,550 miles on it...barely broken in yet! Has front brake which still works. Key in the fork stamped Arnold schwinn. Pogo seat has stamp Schwinn stamped in the leather saddle. Also has 2 perfect ea bake o light buttons on the crossbar and 2 siess lights. Color is Cobalt blue and ivory with red pins on it. Adjustable Schwinn goose neck. The serial number under the crank starts with the letter C. I'd like to find the correct year of this bike. Also I'm looking for a front fender bomb which is missing on the bike and one siess glass lense if anyone has one please pm me! Goes to show you that these bikes are still out there waiting to be found and enjoyed again!
> View attachment 1683186
> 
> View attachment 1683187
> ...



Great find!!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 21, 2022)

Holy sh,+!
That thing is phenomenal!


----------



## volksboy57 (Aug 21, 2022)

Holy grail bike right there! Congratulations!!


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Aug 22, 2022)

What a great find ..love the patina  !! 👍🏽


----------



## catfish (Aug 22, 2022)

Beautiful!


----------



## DrRumack80 (Aug 22, 2022)

Amazing find!  That will clean up to a nice, original bike with a killer patina.


----------



## srfndoc (Aug 22, 2022)

Time to play the lottery.  Congrats!


----------



## Nashman (Aug 22, 2022)

Way to go George! Well deserved score. You shoot, you score. Just ask Wayne.




 ( you work hard at finding stuff) Congratulations. Mind blowing bike.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 24, 2022)

Unbelievable! Any chance you could share the story of how you found it?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 24, 2022)

WOW ….


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 24, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> Unbelievable! Any chance you could share the story of how you found it?



+ 1 !


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Aug 26, 2022)

Hola to the cabers*!* @THEGOLDENGREEK my congrats for that nice bike found, one more rescued from the cold dead*!*


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 26, 2022)

Congratulations what a find !!!!!!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 27, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> Unbelievable! Any chance you could share the story of how you found it?



Chris, I didn't find the bike, the bike found me! It was was sitting in a home for over 30 plus years!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 27, 2022)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Chris, I didn't find the bike, the bike found me! It was was sitting in a home for over 30 plus years!



That ride was meant for you George 
Congratulations 🎈🎉


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Aug 27, 2022)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Chris, I didn't find the bike, the bike found me! It was was sitting in a home for over 30 plus years!



@THEGOLDENGREEK the nice part, of this great find,is the next big travel to the process of bringing that, rough stone into a shinning blue star*!* Please post some pixs of the process*!* Gracias for sharing*


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 28, 2022)

Unbelievable! Stoked that they’re still out there- that gives me hope! Wanna trade? I have a nice selection to choose of!! 2-3 for 1 ? 😁


----------



## Bryan Akens (Aug 28, 2022)

Awesome!!!


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 6, 2022)

*WELL DONE, SOLDIER!



*


----------



## BatWaves (Sep 19, 2022)

Should I start the bidding..? Deal or no deal..? 😆


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 9, 2022)

If bike picking was an Olympic sport @THEGOLDENGREEK would bring home the gold!!

Turn the frown upside down when you get papered up!


----------



## HARPO (Oct 9, 2022)

That's the find of 2022!!! 🧐


----------

